# Burning/Gas smell in cabin during 0 degree weather?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am not very engine savvy with cars, so i'm hoping someone can answer this for me. Yesterday, the actual outside temperature was -6 degrees, with a wind chill of -25 degrees. I started my car 20 minutes before i left in the morning, and it started up no problem. I went to go get in though, and all i could smell was this burning/chlorine/gassy smell. I checked to see if my tailpipe was clogged or anything, and it wasn't. I didn't think much of it because the temperature gauge was fine, and i was running late for valentines day brunch. The smell dissipated as i started driving, and i didn't notice it anymore after a few minutes

Driving to brunch, at a stop light that takes forever, the smell started to return. It was much more subtle than the first time, but it was there. Again, as i started driving, it went away. The only thing that didn't look the same on my dash was the temperature gauge. It normally is JUST below half way on the gauge. Yesterday, it wouldn't go past 3/8th. I think its just because its so cold, but not sure.

This morning, the smell returned again. It was -2 this morning, wind chill around -10. Is this just due to the extreme cold, or is this not normal, regardless of the temperature? It should be back to around freezing tomorrow so hopefully i can see if the smell returns when the temperature is up.

Thanks for the input,
Ben


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My WAG is you 'may' have a coolant tank cap not holding pressure and venting under hood.
Although there is a seal at the rear of the hood, it seems the venting odor is sometimes drawn into the air inlet for the hvac system.

I'm thinking along these lines because the odor disappears once the car is in motion.

Check the tank level and carefully look at the channel cover on top of the tank leading away from the cap......If the channel has coolant residue, then the cap is likely leaking pressure.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gas smell inside the cabin is a major concern. Is it only doing this when the car has just been started and is cold or anytime it's bitterly cold outside regardless of the car's temperature reading?


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

So I checked the engine bay and found this. The engine cover looks to have moisture on it, though it's been dry here for the past few days. I'm thinking oil leaking out of the cap and hitting the engine, burning, then the smell is getting pulled in. 

I had my hood open and the car running, idled for 5 minutes with the heat on full blast and no smell. 

Also, quick question. Please don't laugh, I'm bad with the engine part of cars. The fan in front of my engine, on the radiator, is that supposed to be on? Cause it wasn't moving. The car had just been driven for 40 minutes so it was warm, but the fan wasn't on when I checked.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Livingfortheice said:


> Also, quick question. Please don't laugh, I'm bad with the engine part of cars. The fan in front of my engine, on the radiator, is that supposed to be on? Cause it wasn't moving. The car had just been driven for 40 minutes so it was warm, but the fan wasn't on when I checked.


Heat on full blast? It won't need the fan. The engine doesn't produce much heat and the heater can suck it dry.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Livingfortheice said:


> So I checked the engine bay and found this. The engine cover looks to have moisture on it, though it's been dry here for the past few days. I'm thinking oil leaking out of the cap and hitting the engine, burning, then the smell is getting pulled in.
> 
> I had my hood open and the car running, idled for 5 minutes with the heat on full blast and no smell.
> 
> ...


Check the oil cap in your picture. Make sure it's seated properly.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the fan info. This morning, the temp was much different (I'm from New England. It's ridiculous weather). This morning, it is 49 degrees out and slightly breezy (mind you it was snowing at 8pm last night!!!) Still cold in the car when I get in the car this morning, so heat goes on. Problem is still present. 

Yesterday, after my last post, I stuck my head in the engine bay after the car cooled off some and sniffed around. The smell is mainly coming from in between the batter and the engine somewhere. I'm not sure if I have a leak somewhere. I checked the oil cap and it was secure (or so I think). I also checked the oil level and it's perfect. I guess I'm in for another service call to see what the heck is up now, unless anyone has any more ideas??

Thanks,
Ben


----------

